# Is he a senior???



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

So when is a GSD a senior?

Kaper turned 7 on January 5. It never occured to me that he is old until I was answering a question on another forum. Someone else said the life expectancy of a GSD is 7 years and it struck me. Even though it is wrong, I know they don't have a much longer life span.

He has slowed down a bit this year, but nothing out of the ordinary, 7 isn't exactly young, a little slowing is to be expected, but is he a senior?

Its kinda scary. 

Here he is with the other two (Kape is on the left)


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I believe 7 is considered a senior yes. It is crazy how time flies!


----------



## beppesmom (May 30, 2007)

I think the life expectancy is more like 11 or 12 years if I am not mistaken. I don't think 7 is a senior but at my vet's office they start they start them with the senior profile tests around this time, but i think that is more for prevention and to catch any problems while they are small.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

well he is a handsome senior! To me senior is 9.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

I consider a GSD (and similar sized dogs) a senior at 7. 


This is a pretty good chart. And you see by it that at age 7, GSDs are the equivalent of 55 years old (more or less). That's when humans get to join AARP.









http://trouble.iotashan.com/animals/dog-age-chart.cfm

Seven years old (for a dog that's approx 60+ lbs ) is when I start to do senior wellness exams, which I do twice a year. I always try to pay attention to my dogs, but once they hit their senior years, I'm less likely to take a "wait and see" attitude when something pops up. I'll take them in to the vet if anything seems odd, since health can change pretty quickly in a senior.

I don't expect my dogs to slow down right away, and I don't give them an excuse to slow down. A healthy active lifestyle is still one of the best ways to forestall disease. But I'm just more aware...


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've always felt a dog becomes a senior around 9 years old. It's also about that age when I start taking him to the vet twice a year for a physical.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

so handsome


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I tend to think of a dog (especially a large breed) as a senior around 7 years old as well.

I know we started taking Beau to the vet twice a year and doing the 'wellness exams' at this time as well.

She didn't start slowing down until about age 9 or 10 though, she will be 13 in March.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

all of your dogs look good.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Despite the advice given above (even from those I consider gurus) no, I don't consider 7yo to be a senior dog. Some dogs are old from the day they are born and others are young until just before they die ... just like people!

Don't classify your dog by its age. By all means, give your dog the tests necessary to gauge its functionality and health status but never consider the age to be a defining category. Age is a number not a status. Your dog will let you know when activity or condition needs to be monitored but that will depend on the individual dog.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

This dog is nearly 15yo

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1315230&page=1#Post1315230


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I also consider a senior to be 9+

But age doesn't really matter, its a combination of factors that affect lifespan. In November I lost my boy at 3 1/2 years old, much too soon. The GSD we had when I was growing up lived to be around 13 I believe.


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the imput and the compliments. 

I am not sure I will consider him a senior yet, but may look into more checkups, etc. for him since he is older.

As someone else said, time flies. Hard to believe he is 7.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Well, age is just a number. We have patients described as young for stated age and others as old for stated age. If a dog is old by the calendar but doesn't have many ailments or deficits... I'd consider them somewhat "young"!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I believe, technically, seven is when they are called seniors. It doesn't mean anything. Sparkles is eight, and her 12lb butt runs and wrestles the 8 month old GSD. Dutch (posted on a link above) will be 15 this spring, and she still rolls around on her back and enjoys a slow game of ball. When it warms up I'll have her swimming again. Her mate lived to be 16, and only really showed his age in his last months. He was 13 and tore a chain link kennel all to heck and ripped a hole in it big enough to get out. Every dog ages different.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I find it hard to believe a 12 lb dog is a senior at age 7????


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

That's what the vet said. Seven is the technical time they become a senior. The label doesn't mean the dog is degenerating and dying, just that she is not a pup or in her prime.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I find this thread interesting because I have wondered about this a lot since Heidi is 8 1/2. I think the average life span of GSDs is 10-12, since they are considered large dogs. I asked the vet recently if, physically speaking, Heidi is a senior dog and he said no. When she turns nine I will start watching things a little closer. Until then I refuse to think of her as a senior!


----------



## LDB158 (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm so glad someone created this thread. The years fly by, Speedy is going to be turning 6 in April, even though he still acts like a puppy. I've had him for almost 4 years, wow does the time fly. I'm just glad I'm learning more and the supps that some of the seniors on on. I'm thinking about starting speedy on fish oil as well. Right now, he's just on a gluco supp. Even though, I need to start him on a gluco with condroit.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: LinI also consider a senior to be 9+
> 
> But age doesn't really matter, its a combination of factors that affect lifespan. In November I lost my boy at 3 1/2 years old, much too soon. The GSD we had when I was growing up lived to be around 13 I believe.










I agree. 7 seems pretty young to be called a senior. 7 makes me think more middle aged or just over middle age. I've had large dogs live to be 16. 

I love this calculator for guessing age ----> http://www.griscotti.com/dogagecalculator.html


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: LisaTI find it hard to believe a 12 lb dog is a senior at age 7????


According to the chart in *my* vet's office a 12 lb dog would not be a senior at age 7. I guess maybe everyone judges this differently.


----------

